# Wanna guess what he might be?



## TwoDogMommy (May 24, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 

I'm new to the forum and this is my first post, so I may as well jump right in with a pic of our newest addition. We rescued Pippin from the dog park in mid April 2011, where someone had abandoned him (he had no ID collar and no chip). He's 41 lbs as of his last vet trip and is just 3 1/2 months old, so yeah he's gonna be big! 

So if any experts want to put in a guess as to what mix he may be, please let me know.. I have so many people trying to guess, but since he was abandoned I have no prior history on him. I can see some kind of Shepherd in him, and others have suggested maybe a blend of that plus Mastiff or even Rottie (I don't see it, but ok).. any other folks wanna take a guess?









As my name implies, I also have a second dog, Blackjack, and he's 5 years old and around 50 lbs. He was also a resuce from the HSUS, and he's a gorgeous glossy black Doberman/Rottie mix. We've had him since September 2010 and he's very well behaved thanks to his previous family who trained him well. He is pretty mellow and not yet a big fan of our puppy, but he will come around sooner or later. 









So, those are my boys.. :wave:


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm thinking maybe a shepherd/dobe.


----------



## TwoDogMommy (May 24, 2011)

He seems a bit wide in the hindquarters to be Dobie, but again, anything is possible with a stray. I'll have to put up more pictures of him while standing, profile, and next to Blackjack too (that is, if I can get him to cooperate).


----------



## TwoDogMommy (May 24, 2011)

Here are some better pictures (I hope). 
















Pippin is the puppy who I'm not sure about.. I figure you can see his body shape better here. 

Thanks for any and all responses!


----------



## TwoDogMommy (May 24, 2011)

http://www.wisdompanel.com/

Well since you can't always tell by looking I'm going to invest in a DNA test for our pup. I haven't even bought the test yet, but I'm dying to know what he is already.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

TwoDogMommy said:


> http://www.wisdompanel.com/
> 
> Well since you can't always tell by looking I'm going to invest in a DNA test for our pup. I haven't even bought the test yet, but I'm dying to know what he is already.


You know those are crap right? They really don't work.

Anyway OP i am going with shepherd x lab.


----------



## TwoDogMommy (May 24, 2011)

katielou said:


> You know those are crap right? They really don't work.
> 
> Anyway OP i am going with shepherd x lab.


Aww man? Really? I am a total noob about doggie stuff. I grew up with cats and haven't had a dog since I was 3 yrs old. 
However this is the same test they use at my vet's office, so I figured it would be legit. I was thinking Shep/Lab or Rottie/Lab.. most people who encounter him say Rottie/something.


----------



## TwoDogMommy (May 24, 2011)

Well in about 3 weeks I will have the results of the Wisdom Insights DNA test on my boy Pip. Can't wait to find out the results.


----------



## TwoDogMommy (May 24, 2011)

I got my results!!

The DNA test says that Pippin is a Rottweiler/Golden Retriever mix crossed with a Siberian Husky/GSD mix. That actually explains a lot. He's got the coloring of a GSD & Rottie, the floppy lips and smile of a Retriever, and the stubby front legs & love of cold of a Husky. I'm no scientist, but I'm happy with the results and I am guessing they're pretty accurate.


----------



## petstylistfla (Jun 21, 2011)

definatley a Rottie mix


----------



## yasseraak (Aug 22, 2011)

honey they are rotweiller+golden retriever.


----------



## TwoDogMommy (May 24, 2011)

Pippin is still growing.. as of two weeks ago, at 6 months he weighed in at 77lbs. I'm still going with Shep/Rottie with a touch of Retriever.


----------

